# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Help μωράκι

## betty89

Γεια σας
γραφτηκα στο φορουμ αν και δεν εχω ιδεα απο πουλια.χτες βρηκα ενα μικρο περιστερακι σε μια γωνια
δεν ειναι εντελως μικρο αλλα το μισο αποτι τα κανονικα περιστερια.
περιεργως εχει τεραστιο ραμφος.πανω στα φτερα του εχει κατι σαν τριχες 
και η μια μερια του λαιμου του ειναι σαν φαγωμενη ειναι αρρωστο?
.τον εχω βαλει σε μια λεκανη στο μπαλκονι μου μπας και το βρουν οι γονεις
του 
καθως το βρηκα στη εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας μου.το προβλημα μ ειναι δε
τρωει.του δωσα νερο απτη συριγκα.προσπαθησα να του δωσω βρεγμενο ψωμακι
και τριμματα απο τροφη γατας π διαβασα στο ιντερνετ αλλα τιποτα.
επισης το πρωι τν βρηκα πανω στο καγκελο τ μπαλκονιου κ τν ξαναεβαλα στη λεκανη.προσπαθει να πεταξει αλλα δε μπορει.

----------


## mariakappa

μηπως θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις μια φωτογραφια? 
οι τριχες ειναι προφανως τα χνουδια του μωροδιακου του πτερωματος.οταν λες ειναι φαγωμενος ο λαιμος εννοεις οτι ειναι τραυματισμενο?

----------


## betty89

απτη μια μερια ο λαιμος σα να μπαινει μεσα.δυστηχως δεν μπορω να ανεβασω.το προβλημα μ ειναι οτι ειμαι στη δουλεια δεν ειναι κανεις
σπιτι γτ μενω μονη κ δεν εχει φαει απο χτες τ απογευμα π τν βρηκα
του εχω βαλει βεβεα εκει στη λεκανη αλλα δε τρωει.λετε να πεθανει?ειναι φιλικος δε θελει ν φευγει απο το χερι μ αλλα οταν ειναι στη λεκανη προσπαθι να φυγει

----------


## mariakappa

πρεπει να επικοινωνησεις με τον συλλογο anima. τα τηλεφωνα τους ειναι 
+30 210 9510075
+30 697 2664675
αυτοι θα σε βοηθησουν.

----------


## betty89

ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν απαντανε ξερει κανεις να μ πει πως να τ ταισω?

----------


## kirkal

νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μια φώτο για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση και σε τι ηλικία ειναι το περιστεράκι...νομίζω το φύραμα ίσως είναι μια καλή λύση...αλλά μπορεί αν είναι αρκετά μεγάλο να μπορεί να φάει σπασμενο σιτάρι και μόνο του

----------


## betty89

τι ειναι φυραμα?τ εχω βαλει διαφορα κ δε τρωει παρολο π τα ακουμπαω στο στομα του δε ξερω τι να κανω φοβαμαι μη πεθανει

----------


## jk21

μπεττυ πηρες και στο κινητο και δεν το σηκωσανε; 

πρεπει να δουμε φωτο του πουλιου για να εξακριβωσουμε ηλικια και ειδος (κατι μου λεει οτι μπορει να ειναι και δεκαοχτουρα)

ανηλικο δεκαοχτουρας

----------


## betty89

πιο μικρο απο αυτο με γκρι ποδια και τριχες δεν εχει γραμμη πισω στο λαιμο ειναι 
ολο γκρι απο χτες τ απογευμα π το βρηκα δεν εχει φαει,εχει πιει πολυ νερο.
δυστηχως μ χει σπασει η φωτογραφικη

----------


## tonis!

χωρις φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να σε βοηθησουμε...το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να τηλεφωνησεις στην ΑΝΙΜΑ στα τηλεφωνα που σου εδωσαν τα παιδια.Μεχρι τοτε να ειναι σε μερος προστατευμενο απο τον ηλιο και τα αρπαχτικα (γατες κτλ) το λαιμο του έχει πληγη?

----------


## jk21

για δες και πιο μικρα δεκαοχτουρακια εδω

*φωλια δεκοχτουρας*

----------


## betty89

παιδια το ειχα σε μερος με σκια με φαι νερο και ειχακλεισει και τις τεντες δεν ειχα προλαβει να παρω κλουβι και χτες που γυρισα δεν ηταν εκει
φοβαμαι οτι επεσε απο κατω προσπαθωντας να πεταξει αλλα ηταν βραδυ οταν γυρισα και δεν βρηκα τιποτα κατω.ελπιζω να ναι καλα.σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.
να ρωτησω κατι?και να το βρηκαν οι γονεις πως το γυρισαν στη φωλια?ηταν πολυ μικρο για να πεταξει και ειχε πληγη στο λαιμο

----------

